# Grafiktablett für Illustrator



## Benny_Ben_Ben (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo.
Ich suche ein möglichst billiges Grafiktablett für Illustrator. Ich hab auch schon ein bisschen bei ebay gesucht und folgendes Modell gefunden.

Grafiktablett

Was haltet ihr davon. Die Größe ist eben unterste Grenze bei mir. Aber Preis/Leistung ist doch nicht schlecht, oder könnt ihr mir irgendwelche besseren Tabletts bis 200€ empfehlen

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Zinken (4. Juli 2007)

Bei Ebay bekommst Du doch auch gebrauchte Wacom Intuos A4 für ca. 200€. Dann weißt Du wenigstens, daß es etwas taugt.


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (4. Juli 2007)

Im Moment gibts da leider nur ein altes Modell vom Intous A4


----------



## Zinken (5. Juli 2007)

Das ist prinzipiell ja nicht weiter schlimm. Ich hab auch ein altes Intuos I. Selbst die mit seriellem Anschluß arbeiten wunderbar. Obwohl die mit USB schon etwas schlanker und eleganter sind 
Intuos 2 oder 3 bekommst Du halt auch nicht für 200€.


----------



## FSNET (1. August 2007)

ich würd auf jeden fall auch aufn wacom warten. wacom is einfach in dem bereich das beste, was man überhaupt kriegen kann. gut verarbeitet und präsize - hat man lange freude dran.


----------

